# What breed/mix are these?



## IdolSpice (May 13, 2017)

I hatched my first batch of eggs 3 mths ago and the chicks are now growing v well. I think I have 2 cockerels and 3 pullets. Any idea what breeds/mixes of breeds they are? Thank you.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 14, 2017)

Cute Chicks!  I'm sure the breed experts will be along soon.  Where did they come from?

I really don't know, but I'll give it a go  Mind you, these are just my guesses.









These look like New Hampshire Red to me?






Possibly a Black Australorp?

The feather footed fellers, I have no idea  But I'm thinking the top 2 photos with the red comb are cockerels.


----------



## WVduckchick (May 14, 2017)

@wishing4wings might have breed ideas?


----------



## E's hens (May 14, 2017)

The first one looks like a Brahma mix


----------



## IdolSpice (May 14, 2017)

Wyorp Rock said:


> Cute Chicks!  I'm sure the breed experts will be along soon.  Where did they come from?
> 
> I really don't know, but I'll give it a go  Mind you, these are just my guesses.
> 
> ...


Thanks! They are from Perth. Yes the first 2 are cockerels and they were alr fighting at such a tender young age. Pecking order has been formed with the first one being the Alpha. The cockerels do look like they have Brahma in them. N I agree with ur guess for the black one.


----------



## aart (May 14, 2017)

That first one has an odd comb.....doesn't look like a brahma's pea comb.....looks more like a wyandotte comb.


----------



## Akrnaf2 (May 14, 2017)

Mix is a mix.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 15, 2017)

Afraid I don't have any ideas other than what have been suggested.  Some questions, though...  are the 2 with feathered legs bantams? or maybe bantam crosses?  And the little red and white pullet by the water dish...  is she rumpless?  blue legs?  Maybe some araucana?  (American style rumpless ones.  I know you use different names in Australia)

They have the DNA tests to tell your dog's breed...   we need one for chickens!


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 15, 2017)

aart said:


> That first one has an odd comb.....doesn't look like a brahma's pea comb.....looks more like a wyandotte comb.


It's a cushion comb. Cushion is the result of co-dominance so this chick has both pea and rose comb genes.


----------



## IdolSpice (May 15, 2017)

wishing4wings said:


> Afraid I don't have any ideas other than what have been suggested.  Some questions, though...  are the 2 with feathered legs bantams? or maybe bantam crosses?  And the little red and white pullet by the water dish...  is she rumpless?  blue legs?  Maybe some araucana?  (American style rumpless ones.  I know you use different names in Australia)
> 
> They have the DNA tests to tell your dog's breed...   we need one for chickens!


Yup those two feathered-legged fellas are bantam. So is the pullet by the water dish. She is rumpless. Just like the black one.

Yeah how I wish they have DNA tests for poultry!


----------



## Oellian (May 15, 2017)

RIR.


----------

